# What is the difference between CPT books???



## staps7981 (Feb 17, 2012)

I do not really use the CPT book at my company. But I am going for my CPC exam next weekend. The CPT book we do have is the CPT Expert. On the flyer for the test it says that only the Professional and Standard Editions are acceptable.

What is the difference between the Professional and the Expert Editions? Are they the same? I just hate to go and buy this other book for one day. I tried to call AAPC but they close at 2pm.........

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Feb 17, 2012)

There is CMS information in the Expert edition so they won't let you use it.

Laura, CPC, CEMC, CPMA


----------



## karen57 (Feb 18, 2012)

Will your company reimburse you for buying the Professional edition? You won't be permitted to take the test if you show up with the wrong book. :-(


----------



## jmcelveen12 (Jul 15, 2017)

*2017 Standard or Professional edition*

Hello,

I hoping and praying to take the CPC this year. However, the cost of the books are so expensive. I did notice that the CPT 2017 Standard book is a little cheaper than the 2017 CPT Professional. I would appreciate if someone could let me know the difference with these books? 

Thanks


----------



## CodingMari (Jul 17, 2017)

You will need to use the CPT Professional Edition for the CPC exam. The difference in the books is the Expert Edition has more tips on coding and the ones were allowed to use does not because they want us to understand how to code without help from the Expert book. That's my opinion! Good Luck on your exam!!


----------

